# Indonesian Surf & Dive Charter?



## shoalnervo (Oct 19, 2014)

Has anyone got any inside info on the charter biz in Indonesia? Any info at all would be greatly appreciated...

So far I learned on these forums, NOT to buy a nice used wooden boat, as the worms would love it in the warm waters of Indo......

Im interested in buying a ($200,000) boat to do a surf and dive charter in Indonesia.. I'd charge people somewhere around 190-260 per night..

Any info, If you have any would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks a million!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Many of the these surf/dive charters are located in Thailand (Phuket). I'd suggest you actually go on one of these trips to see what it is all about. The best way to make a small fortune here is to start with a large one.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

aeventyr60 said:


> The best way to make a small fortune here is to start with a large one.


If only it weren't true!! Take it from someone that had a diving business in Brazil!...


----------

